# Walking The Dog



## Kadee (Mar 6, 2015)

WALKING THE DOG 
A WOMAN was flying from   Melbourne to Brisbane . 
Unexpectedly, the plane was diverted to Sydney 
along the way. The flight attendant explained that 
there would be a delay, and if the passengers wanted 
to get off the aircraft the plane would re-board 
in 50 minutes.  
Everybody got off the plane except one lady who was 
blind . A  man had noticed her as he walked by and 
could tell the lady was blind because her Guide 
Dog lay quietly underneath the seats in front of her 
throughout the entire flight.  
He could also tell she had flown this very flight before 
because the pilot approached her, and calling her by 
name, said, 'Kathy, we are in   Sydney for almost 
an hour. Would you like to get off and stretch your legs?' 
The blind lady replied,  
'No thanks, but maybe  Buddy  would like to stretch his legs.' 
Picture this: 
All the people in the gate area came to a complete standstill when they looked up and saw the pilot walk off the plane with a Guide dog! The pilot was even wearing sunglasses. 
People scattered. 
They not only tried to change planes, but they were trying to change airlines! 
True story... Have a great day and remember... 
​​​
​​​
*.....* *THINGS AREN'T ALWAYS AS THEY APPEAR.* 
*A DAY WITHOUT LAUGHTER IS A DAY WASTED!!!*​​​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2015)

:lol:


----------

